# hive brander



## Bizykatbird (Feb 8, 2009)

Where can a get an "inexpensive" hive brander? The ones I have found are very pricey.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Brander*

I recently bought one from Brandnew industries in Goleta Calif. They reworked my old casting to fit the new burner, cost around $230. I am well satisfied. But I already had a bronze casting with my state number, that will cost extra.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Try woodworking catalogs, like Rockler and Lee Valley.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a carvewright it makes great engravings on the wood.

http://store.carvewright.com//home.php?printable=Y&cat=257&sort=title&sort_direction=0&page=46&js=n


----------



## plapczynski (Aug 21, 2008)

You know I found a "substitute" at Home Depot last year. They had branders for branding steaks with names, doneness, or whatever.

Two lines of characters and about two of each letter. I haven't used it yet, but it gets heated with a torch of the side burner of a grill, probably have to re-heat after one or two brands.

I don't have the packaging for mine, it was about $20 (got it on clearance for $7) and if you Google steak brander I get a bunch of places if HD doesn't have it.

Paul


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Paul*

There you go; that will work, economical heating is next. For small scale, hardwood fire & forced draft? Cutting torch or rosebud also but the problem is you leave that heat source burning while you brand, doubling input. After you try everything else you'll understand why folks do it the way they do. 

After you spend that much on the brander it means you have to get 24 more colonies just to pay for the brander, that means getting another location for later in the year, probably some kind of a flat deck vehicle, which you can justify by the money saved cutting your own firewood. 

No matter how cheap the brander itself it will ultimately be unbelievably expensive because it is a long term commitment to owning bee hives. 
Have your brand made so that it will look good on BBQ steaks after you retire.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Oh yeah*

Hey I was just thinking ( shuddup ) like with the old hand knives, get two or three brands so they are heating while you're branding that way less wasted energy. Know what I mean? Good luck, brands look good and deter thieves I think.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Have your brand made so that it will look good on BBQ steaks after you retire. [/QUOTE]

Retire?:lpf::


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

That's one thing we're all gonna do; retire.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

With the hours Im pulling I was thinking more along the lines of die in the field whilst clutching hive tool...

On topic: Not to say I want a "cheap" brander, and I think there was already a thread on this, but what are all the options for standard commercial branding irons? by options I mean companies. Quality vs price?


----------



## Kentuckybee (May 11, 2008)

I found someone on EBay a while back that was making custom branding irons. You could get a few letters, etc. Of course I have to heat it in a fire or a propane torch to use it. It turned out ok, I think I paid $30 for it. However I bet those $400 units are sweet. But I'm just a guy with 11 beehives in the backyard. I think those are for the guy who wants to make sure he gets his hives all back at the end of the pollination season. You know the guys that take 500 hives into the Almound fields.
I did a search on EBay real quick and I didn't see them, but you know how that is you might have to dig around to find it.
Good luck
Bruce


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Bizykatbird said:


> Where can a get an "inexpensive" hive brander? The ones I have found are very pricey.


What do you want on the brand? I blacksmith and may be able to make one for you.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

I have one of the expensive irons and have had it for 30+/- years. They don't wear out. When you're branding boxes for 25 or more hives you'll appreciate the ease of lighting the propane iron and branding away with no interruptions. The good ones also make a very deep brand, up to 3/8" deep so some idiot is going to have a rough time sanding them off.


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

I used a 1/4" router with a 45 degree bit. Its quick and easy


----------

